
Former Twitter Employees Charged with Spying for Saudi Arabia - unpythonic
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/06/technology/twitter-saudi-arabia-spies.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21467921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21467921),
which was posted first.

------
jolmg
There's this duplicate post with more conversation, posted after this one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21468592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21468592)

~~~
pininja
They link to different articles - I wonder which one has more a primary
sources.

~~~
jolmg
You're right. I just noticed that they had the same title.

